# Ulead VideoStudio 6 oder Pinnacle 8



## mikosch (20. Dezember 2002)

habe mir vor ein paar tagen die panasonic nv-gs 1 gekauft. Ich habe die software Ulead VideoStudio 6. im handel haben sie mir gesagt, dass ich mir pinnacle dv 8.0 kaufen soll. welche software ist denn nun besser zur weiterverarbeitung?

vielen dank für antwort.


----------



## Kaethe (20. Dezember 2002)

Pinnacle brauchst du nicht! (is eh in meinen Augen nicht so gut)
Probiers erstmal mit Ulead VideoStudio 6. Wenn Du damit nicht zufrieden bist, holst Du Dir halt Adobe Premiere 6.0 oder 6.5


----------



## ponda (21. Dezember 2002)

> Wenn Du damit nicht zufrieden bist, holst Du Dir halt Adobe Premiere 6.0 oder 6.5


...wenn das nötige kleingeld übrig ist


----------



## goela (21. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe Erfahrung mit Ulead Mediastudio 6 sowie Premiere 6.
Lässt man AfterEffects aus dem Spiel, so kannst Du mit Mediastudio oder Premiere verwenden. Beide sind nahezu identisch.

Vorteil Mediastudio.
- unkomplizierter und leichter zu bedienen
- Preisvorteil

Vorteil Premiere
- Sehr gut kombinierbar mit AfterEffects

Wenn Du Anfänger bist, dann rate ich Dir zu Mediastudio. Kenne persönlich Pinnacle nicht, aber ich weiss, dass dort ein eigenes Videoformat verwendet wird, dass nicht kompatibel ist mit Premiere oder Mediastudio.


----------



## Kaethe (21. Dezember 2002)

Stimmt ganz genau, Goela.

@ponda
Ok,Premiere is ein bissel teuer. *g*


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. Dezember 2002)

Ich rate wie immer zu Adobe Premiere und wenn man fortgeschrittenere Sachen machen will zu Adobe AfterEffects. Beide sind relativ einfach zu bedienen und besonders AE besitzt eine große Fangemeinde im Netz, sodass du zu diesem Programm mehr Hilfe finden wirst als z.B. zu Discreet Combustion oder Edit.


----------



## Kaethe (21. Dezember 2002)

> besonders AE besitzt eine große Fangemeinde im Netz, sodass du zu diesem Programm mehr Hilfe finden wirst



Sofern man Englisch kann.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. Dezember 2002)

Das stimmt auch wieder. Aber das ist wohl bei allen professionellen Programmen und Tutorials aus dem Netz so.


----------



## Kaethe (21. Dezember 2002)

Genau, Engl. is Weltsprache. Die muss man einfach können heutzutage.


----------



## goela (21. Dezember 2002)

> Beide sind relativ einfach zu bedienen...


Relativ ist eben relativ. Meine Erfahrung war die, dass viele Dinge in Premiere nicht so logisch und intuitiv gelöst sind wie bei Mediastudio!

Beispiel:
Clip rückwärts laufen lassen: Wer kommt schon darauf, dass man bei der Geschwindigkeit ein Minus davor angeben muss, dass der Clip rückwärts abgespielt wird. Vor allem wenn auf dem Dialog der Bereich (0-100%) angegeben wird.

Oder

Man die Überlagerungsspur erst aufklappen muss, damit man Effekte unterbringen kann.

Es gibt mehr so viele Kleinigkeiten, die den Einstieg nicht so einfach machen.

Und am Schluss bleibt der Preis! ULead ist einfach günstiger. AfterEffects kann sicherlich verdammt viel - aber ist auch verdammt teuer.


----------



## Kaethe (21. Dezember 2002)

> Clip rückwärts laufen lassen: Wer kommt schon darauf, dass man bei der Geschwindigkeit ein Minus davor angeben muss, dass der Clip rückwärts abgespielt wird. Vor allem wenn auf dem Dialog der Bereich (0-100 angegeben wird.



Also ich bin gleich drauf gekommen. ;-) 
Is doch auch irgendwie logisch. -100 is das Gegenteil von +100 :>


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. Dezember 2002)

Das mag sein, doch kenne ich nichts Anderes in Sachen Videoschnitt außer Premiere, da ich mit dem Funktionsumfang absolut auskomme, und gleich damit begonnen habe.

An den Anfang kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## goela (22. Dezember 2002)

> Is doch auch irgendwie logisch. -100 is das Gegenteil von +100


Stimmt! :-[ 


> Das mag sein, doch kenne ich nichts Anderes in Sachen Videoschnitt außer Premiere, da ich mit dem Funktionsumfang absolut auskomme, und gleich damit begonnen habe.


Tja ich schon. Vielleicht gings deshalb nicht gleich so einfach von statten. Aber so kann ich eben meine Erfahrung auch weiter geben!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. Dezember 2002)

Jo klar, wir ergänzen uns prima ;-)


----------

